# Lip-Sync



## EssKayKay (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello,

I recently purchased my first HDTV (Vizio SV320XVT). Like most things, it's not bad but not perfect. My biggest issue is lip-sync. The video/sound are not in unison. There is a "Audio/Lip-Sync" setting that varies between 0-5. If is set it to 5, in most instances it's much better (again not perfect). However, it keeps switching back to the previous setting (in most cases 0). Is there something else I'm missing?

I am not sure if this matters, but I am a Comcast cable TV subscriber. Currently, I do not subscribe to their HD package (thinking about moving to Dish or Direct-TV).

Thanks,
SKK


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

How is the signal going to the TV? Is there a cable box or anything?


----------



## EssKayKay (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope, no box. I have the coax cable plugged directly into the TV.

Thanks,
SKK


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

how does it react when a DVD or similar is played direct rather than using the Tuner.


----------



## EssKayKay (Nov 9, 2007)

Works better with the DVD, which makes me think (or hope) that moving to HD would solve the problem.

SKK


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

When you say works better do you mean "normally" ?


I have a gut feeling that your problem lies with either the source or the tuner. It's not nrmal though for a tuner to cause lack of lip sync .. 

have you checked the live news feeds or programmes ?? Are they in sync?


----------



## EssKayKay (Nov 9, 2007)

The lip-sync problem is much less noticable when running a DVD vs. a TV channel.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

check to see if any of your neighbours has the same problem and possibly using the same provider.


----------



## EssKayKay (Nov 9, 2007)

Will do...

Thanks for your time,
SKK


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

let us know how you get on .. if you have anyone that is a good friend in your area with a normal reception , you might want to compare your reception with theirs .. perhaps plug your set in to their receiver.


----------



## EssKayKay (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a couple card playing buds that also have Vizio TV's and are Comcast subscribers. First off, I want to look closer at their video. If better, maybe I'll phisically bring my TV over there to test.

SKK


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea .. don't forget to have a 'night at your place" with one of their sets ... a couple of beers and a game of cards or two .. might be a worthwhile attraction .. :grin:


----------

